# 3D shoot at the Fargo Dome



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

That time of year again to start planning on shooting at the Sportsman Show at the Fargo dome. Take off the broadheads and screw on the field points and come out to shoot 25 3D targets at various ranges. We will have door prizes and be giving away items for the arrow closest to the center of the 12 ring on randomly selected targets.

Shooting times
February 28th 6pm-10pm
29th Noon-10pm
March 1st 10am-10pm
2nd 10am-4pm

INCASE YOU MISSED THE SHOOT HERE ARE SOME PICTURES FROM THIS YEAR.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Times drawing near.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

Turner, is there an entry fee for the shoot at all?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The shoot is $15.00 for the first round and then $10.00 if you want to shoot a chanllenge round.

You do not have to pay to go into the Sprotsmans Show to attend the shoot, however, we strongly suggest you go and take in the sites and visit with the vendors. There are always new and different items on display down on the dome floor.

Here's a link to our site that will have other information on it as well.

http://www.sandhillsarchers.org/index.php


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Turner. I know a few guys from work that will be there shooting for sure, but when we last looked, there was no details on entry fees, costs or anything like that....we appreciate the details.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

There's also a team shoot that's best arrow. Grab a buddy and team up, it's a fun shoot. Your floor admission is good for the day. Come early, shoot a little, go look a little then shoot some more! See you there!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Is there any chance for young kids to shoot at these. My son will be 8 this month, shoots a genesis, and he really wants to try the 3 d shooting. I personally have never tried a true indoors 3 d shoot either. He will probably miss quite a few of the further targets so I am wondering if he can still give it a go or if that wouldn't work out.
Thanks.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

There will be a cub round set up for the younger kids to shoot. The kids can walk right along with their adults on the shooting line and shoot at targets that will be placed 10 yards and closer.

What you need to start doing right away is bring you son out to the Sandhills range on friday nights (kids night). There is no cost for the kids to shoot at 3D animals and Don's Car Wash has supplied us with pizza and pop for the kids every friday night.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am a meber there. Is that going on right now????


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes it is.

I also sent you a PM.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Coming up on Thursday! See you there.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Shooting starts at 6pm Thursday night.

See you guys there


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Just got back home from setting up the shoot, looks good and going to be a lot of fun. We have 3 of MN state birds to shoot at for our 26th target (mosquitoes). Reading all the names of the shooters from last year that had to sign our mountain brought back a few chuckles.

If you do not shoot at least come out and stand on the stage behind the shooters and whatch.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, we had a quite a few shooters today. People from Manitoba, Bismarck, Sioux Falls SD just to name a few areas people traveled from to attend the Sportsman Show that also participated in our 3D shoot. We now have a few new names on our mountain and some good hunting stories told.

There is still tomorrow, Sunday, to shoot. The doors open at 0930hrs and the shooting begins at 1000hrs, registration will end at 1400hrs.

Thank you to all that came and shot

T


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Turner,

Cannot thank you enough for letting my kids shoot early on Saturday. They loved it. Also thanks for all the freebies. My son wore the hat all day on saturday (I thought it was my hat!!!! :lol: ). We will try and get hooked up this summer with your class. He just loves to shoot that bow!!!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Let us know who won. I work with a couple of guys that shot down there.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Springer,
If you go to sandhillsarchers.org and click on scores, there's a link to all the scores and divisions. I'd like to say a big thanks to all who helped put the shoot on and to all those who participated. Our goal was for everyone to have great time and share some experiences. There is aplace on the sandhills site to provide feedback. We would welcome comments on the shoot to help us improve!


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

hey did anyone go to the tournament in volga/brookings South Dakota?


----------

